# Gattuso:"Addio Milan, scelta giusta. Rinuncio ai soldi".



## admin (28 Maggio 2019)

Così Gattuso a Repubblica sulla scelta di lasciare il Milan:"Decidere di lasciare la panchina del Milan non è semplice. Ma è una decisione che dovevo prendere. Non c’è stato un momento preciso in cui l’ho maturata: è stata la somma di questi diciotto mesi da allenatore di una squadra che per me non sarà mai come le altre. Mesi che ho vissuto con grande passione, mesi indimenticabili. La mia è una scelta sofferta, ma ponderata. Rinuncio a due anni di contratto? Sì, perché la mia storia col Milan non potrà mai essere una questione di soldi".


----------



## admin (28 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Così Gattuso a Repubblica sulla scelta di lasciare il Milan:"Decidere di lasciare la panchina del Milan non è semplice. Ma è una decisione che dovevo prendere. Non c’è stato un momento preciso in cui l’ho maturata: è stata la somma di questi diciotto mesi da allenatore di una squadra che per me non sarà mai come le altre. Mesi che ho vissuto con grande passione, mesi indimenticabili. La mia è una scelta sofferta, ma ponderata. Rinuncio a due anni di contratto? Sì, perché la mia storia col Milan non potrà mai essere una questione di soldi".



Non mi è piaciuto quasi nulla in questi due anni. Ma questa decisione gli fa onore. Bravo.


----------



## bmb (28 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Così Gattuso a Repubblica sulla scelta di lasciare il Milan:"Decidere di lasciare la panchina del Milan non è semplice. Ma è una decisione che dovevo prendere. Non c’è stato un momento preciso in cui l’ho maturata: è stata la somma di questi diciotto mesi da allenatore di una squadra che per me non sarà mai come le altre. Mesi che ho vissuto con grande passione, mesi indimenticabili. La mia è una scelta sofferta, ma ponderata. Rinuncio a due anni di contratto? *Sì, perché la mia storia col Milan non potrà mai essere una questione di soldi*".



Al di là delle questioni di campo, applausi per te Rino.


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Così Gattuso a Repubblica sulla scelta di lasciare il Milan:"Decidere di lasciare la panchina del Milan non è semplice. Ma è una decisione che dovevo prendere. Non c’è stato un momento preciso in cui l’ho maturata: è stata la somma di questi diciotto mesi da allenatore di una squadra che per me non sarà mai come le altre. Mesi che ho vissuto con grande passione, mesi indimenticabili. La mia è una scelta sofferta, ma ponderata. Rinuncio a due anni di contratto? Sì, perché la mia storia col Milan non potrà mai essere una questione di soldi".



Bravo, ed onestamente non riesco manco ad esultare sapendo che il progetto sarà osceno.

Prossima stagione ormai scritta, uguale a quest'anno


----------



## admin (28 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Così Gattuso a Repubblica sulla scelta di lasciare il Milan:"Decidere di lasciare la panchina del Milan non è semplice. Ma è una decisione che dovevo prendere. Non c’è stato un momento preciso in cui l’ho maturata: è stata la somma di questi diciotto mesi da allenatore di una squadra che per me non sarà mai come le altre. Mesi che ho vissuto con grande passione, mesi indimenticabili. La mia è una scelta sofferta, ma ponderata. Rinuncio a due anni di contratto? Sì, perché la mia storia col Milan non potrà mai essere una questione di soldi".



.


----------



## sette (28 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Così Gattuso a Repubblica sulla scelta di lasciare il Milan:"Decidere di lasciare la panchina del Milan non è semplice. Ma è una decisione che dovevo prendere. Non c’è stato un momento preciso in cui l’ho maturata: è stata la somma di questi diciotto mesi da allenatore di una squadra che per me non sarà mai come le altre. Mesi che ho vissuto con grande passione, mesi indimenticabili. La mia è una scelta sofferta, ma ponderata. Rinuncio a due anni di contratto? Sì, perché la mia storia col Milan non potrà mai essere una questione di soldi".



Ottima scelta. Esattamente il contrario delle scelte tecniche che fa da allenatore. Mi dispiace ma è così.


----------



## Devil man (28 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Bravo, ed onestamente non riesco manco ad esultare sapendo che il progetto sarà osceno.
> 
> Prossima stagione ormai scritta, uguale a quest'anno



tu credi che il prossimo anno ci potremmo giocare un ipotetico 4 posto ? io non credo


----------



## Mr. Canà (28 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Così Gattuso a Repubblica sulla scelta di lasciare il Milan:"Decidere di lasciare la panchina del Milan non è semplice. Ma è una decisione che dovevo prendere. Non c’è stato un momento preciso in cui l’ho maturata: è stata la somma di questi diciotto mesi da allenatore di una squadra che per me non sarà mai come le altre. Mesi che ho vissuto con grande passione, mesi indimenticabili. La mia è una scelta sofferta, ma ponderata. Rinuncio a due anni di contratto? Sì, perché la mia storia col Milan non potrà mai essere una questione di soldi".



Io sono tra quelli che fino a febbraio-marzo è stato dalla parte di Rino, ma anche dopo, pur ammettendo che un cambio di guida tecnica sarebbe stato necessario, non ho mai messo in discussione l'uomo e quello che Rino ha rappresentato per i nostri colori.

Francamente mi faceva storcere il naso leggere qui sul forum tanto sfottò su di lui, dal nome scimmiottato, fino all'attaccamento al denaro (si è visto, appunto...), passando per prese per i fondelli generali. Spero che questo gesto chiuda la bocca a tanti. Rino non sarà Guardiola, ma è un milanista vero e secondo me ha sempre agito in buona fede, pensando al bene del Milan.


----------



## Black (28 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Così Gattuso a Repubblica sulla scelta di lasciare il Milan:"Decidere di lasciare la panchina del Milan non è semplice. Ma è una decisione che dovevo prendere. Non c’è stato un momento preciso in cui l’ho maturata: è stata la somma di questi diciotto mesi da allenatore di una squadra che per me non sarà mai come le altre. Mesi che ho vissuto con grande passione, mesi indimenticabili. La mia è una scelta sofferta, ma ponderata. Rinuncio a due anni di contratto? Sì, perché la mia storia col Milan non potrà mai essere una questione di soldi".



mediocre come allenatore, ma grande uomo!! grazie di tutto Rino, se non è andata bene non è colpa tua (ma di chi ti ha messo sulla panchina del Milan).


----------



## diavolo (28 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Così Gattuso a Repubblica sulla scelta di lasciare il Milan:"Decidere di lasciare la panchina del Milan non è semplice. Ma è una decisione che dovevo prendere. Non c’è stato un momento preciso in cui l’ho maturata: è stata la somma di questi diciotto mesi da allenatore di una squadra che per me non sarà mai come le altre. Mesi che ho vissuto con grande passione, mesi indimenticabili. La mia è una scelta sofferta, ma ponderata. Rinuncio a due anni di contratto? Sì, perché la mia storia col Milan non potrà mai essere una questione di soldi".



Purtroppo a parer mio ha sbagliato mestiere,a suo tempo lo avrei ben visto nel ruolo di club manager che ricopriva Abbiati.


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Maggio 2019)

Devil man ha scritto:


> tu credi che il prossimo anno ci potremmo giocare un ipotetico 4 posto ? io non credo



Uguale a quest'anno, nel senso che sarà oscena. Anzi forse meglio dire uguale agli altri anni va..


----------



## admin (28 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Così Gattuso a Repubblica sulla scelta di lasciare il Milan:"Decidere di lasciare la panchina del Milan non è semplice. Ma è una decisione che dovevo prendere. Non c’è stato un momento preciso in cui l’ho maturata: è stata la somma di questi diciotto mesi da allenatore di una squadra che per me non sarà mai come le altre. Mesi che ho vissuto con grande passione, mesi indimenticabili. La mia è una scelta sofferta, ma ponderata. Rinuncio a due anni di contratto? Sì, perché la mia storia col Milan non potrà mai essere una questione di soldi".



Cancelliamo questa parentesi e ricordiamoci il grande Rino giocatore.

Che siano maledetti, arrivare a farci "odiare" le bandiere per i loro porci comodi.


----------



## PM3 (28 Maggio 2019)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Io sono tra quelli che fino a febbraio-marzo è stato dalla parte di Rino, ma anche dopo, pur ammettendo che un cambio di guida tecnica sarebbe stato necessario, non ho mai messo in discussione l'uomo e quello che Rino ha rappresentato per i nostri colori.
> 
> Francamente mi faceva storcere il naso leggere qui sul forum tanto sfottò su di lui, dal nome scimmiottato, fino all'attaccamento al denaro (si è visto, appunto...), passando per prese per i fondelli generali. Spero che questo gesto chiuda la bocca a tanti. Rino non sarà Guardiola, ma è un milanista vero e secondo me ha sempre agito in buona fede, pensando al bene del Milan.



.


----------



## Shmuk (28 Maggio 2019)

Sono arrivato a disgustarlo, ma questa è una bella uscita di scena che lo riabilita in buona parte. Cercherò di rimuovere il ricordo della sua tenenza in panchina, ma non sarà facile: Milan più brutto, mai l'ho veduto.


----------



## Zagor (28 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Così Gattuso a Repubblica sulla scelta di lasciare il Milan:"Decidere di lasciare la panchina del Milan non è semplice. Ma è una decisione che dovevo prendere. Non c’è stato un momento preciso in cui l’ho maturata: è stata la somma di questi diciotto mesi da allenatore di una squadra che per me non sarà mai come le altre. Mesi che ho vissuto con grande passione, mesi indimenticabili. La mia è una scelta sofferta, ma ponderata. Rinuncio a due anni di contratto? Sì, perché la mia storia col Milan non potrà mai essere una questione di soldi".



Nonostante tutto mi spiace per l'uomo Gattuso. Mi sarebbe proprio piaciuto che divenisse il nostro Simeone, ma dopo poco ho capito anche io che non è ancora un allenatore da grande squadra. Alla fine, superata la cocente delusione di domenica per non aver centrato il quarto posto ho fatto una serena riflessione: meglio essere arrivati quinti, perchè se entravamo in champions credo che Gazidis avrebbe spinto per una riconferma. E sarebbe durata sino a dicembre, mese in cui sarebbe stato sicuramente sollevato dall'incarico. Meglio così. Ci si lascia senza strascichi, con una separazione consensuale. Mi dispiace per come è stato trattato, con insulti e spernacchiamenti che non gli rendono onore per ciò che ha rappresentato in anni passati. Ma tant'è, l'allenatore è sempre il parafulmine della società. Adesso vedremo in base a chi arriverà le reali ambizioni del nuovo corso rossonero. Addio, piccolo grande cuore rossonero, posso solo augurarti buona fortuna ovunque andrai.


----------



## Zagor (28 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Cancelliamo questa parentesi e ricordiamoci il grande Rino giocatore.
> 
> Che siano maledetti, arrivare a farci "odiare" le bandiere per i loro porci comodi.



Hai pienamente ragione! MAI più bandiere in panchina (unica eccezione Ancelotti, ma caso più unico che raro).


----------



## Mic (28 Maggio 2019)

Ho detestato l’allenatore ma ho sempre protetto l’uomo, ho fatto bene.
Grande Rino, uno di noi.


----------



## ilgallinaccio (28 Maggio 2019)

massimo rispetto per gattuso uomo e milanista, ma non è colpa sua se ha fallito miseramente.
lui ha messo sempre il massimo impegno, ma penso che non sia il suo lavoro. ha moltissime colpe lui. non ha saputo tenere duro alla pressioni ricevute dalla dirigenza sul modo di giocare. lui il suo modo di NON giocare lo aveva, ha provato a fare altro, non ci ha capito nulla, ha fatto tanta confusione e ha racimolato 5 punti in sette partite e ci siamo giocati la champions. penso che se avesse tenuto duro con il suo credo tattico, forse in champions ci saremmo andati.
è stato silurato, poco ma sicuro, ha deciso di salvare la faccia con le dimissioni, e ci è riuscito. almeno per quanto mi riguarda il giudizio su gattuso uomo rimane inalterato, non è colpa sua se è stato messo li e che non sia un guro della panchina. e soprattutto se è stato lasciato li fino alle fine, al posto di essere allontanato per un allenatore più consuno dopo il derby.


----------



## Wetter (28 Maggio 2019)

Decisione che ti fa onore Rino!


----------



## gabuz (28 Maggio 2019)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Io sono tra quelli che fino a febbraio-marzo è stato dalla parte di Rino, ma anche dopo, pur ammettendo che un cambio di guida tecnica sarebbe stato necessario, non ho mai messo in discussione l'uomo e quello che Rino ha rappresentato per i nostri colori.
> 
> Francamente mi faceva storcere il naso leggere qui sul forum tanto sfottò su di lui, dal nome scimmiottato, fino all'attaccamento al denaro (si è visto, appunto...), passando per prese per i fondelli generali. Spero che questo gesto chiuda la bocca a tanti. Rino non sarà Guardiola, ma è un milanista vero e secondo me ha sempre agito in buona fede, pensando al bene del Milan.



Amen fratello.
Quanto fango. Che schifo


----------



## pazzomania (28 Maggio 2019)

.


----------



## Manue (28 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Così Gattuso a Repubblica sulla scelta di lasciare il Milan:"Decidere di lasciare la panchina del Milan non è semplice. Ma è una decisione che dovevo prendere. Non c’è stato un momento preciso in cui l’ho maturata: è stata la somma di questi diciotto mesi da allenatore di una squadra che per me non sarà mai come le altre. Mesi che ho vissuto con grande passione, mesi indimenticabili. La mia è una scelta sofferta, ma ponderata. Rinuncio a due anni di contratto? Sì, perché la mia storia col Milan non potrà mai essere una questione di soldi".



Ciao Rino!
Nonostante avessi auspicato un cambio di guida tecnica, ora che è successo, mi dispiace.
Sento un pezzo di Milan che è andato, mi sento un pò spaesato...

Le mie sensazioni oggi sono di un Milan diverso da quello che ho conosciuto, da quello con cui sono cresciuto, da quello che mi ha fatto gioire per la maggior parte della mia vita da tifoso...
Mi sento come se fossi a tavola con un gruppo totalmente estraneo, senza riferimenti...è una situazione mai provata prima.

Lascia Rino, 
milanista vero, che ha fatto più di noi, molto più di noi, perché il nostro limite era il tifo, 
mentre il suo, oltre il tifo, era anche faticare per questi colori, e per noi...

Ti voglio bene Rino, 
mi hai regalato gioie e dolori, sei un essere umano come tutti noi, 
ma per me la bilancia avrà sempre un saldo positivo.

In bocca al lupo per il futuro Rino!


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Maggio 2019)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Io sono tra quelli che fino a febbraio-marzo è stato dalla parte di Rino, ma anche dopo, pur ammettendo che un cambio di guida tecnica sarebbe stato necessario, non ho mai messo in discussione l'uomo e quello che Rino ha rappresentato per i nostri colori.
> 
> Francamente mi faceva storcere il naso leggere qui sul forum tanto sfottò su di lui, dal nome scimmiottato, fino all'attaccamento al denaro (si è visto, appunto...), passando per prese per i fondelli generali. Spero che questo gesto chiuda la bocca a tanti. Rino non sarà Guardiola, ma è un milanista vero e secondo me ha sempre agito in buona fede, pensando al bene del Milan.



il tempo è galantuomo, e infatti tutti quelli che lo insultavano per i soldi adesso hanno fatto la figura dei peracottari


----------



## kipstar (28 Maggio 2019)

Rino è milanista. Come lo è Paolo....vediamo che farà.....
di certo non si profila un bel futuro. spero di sbagliarmi ampiamente.....


----------



## gabuz (28 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Così Gattuso a Repubblica sulla scelta di lasciare il Milan:"Decidere di lasciare la panchina del Milan non è semplice. Ma è una decisione che dovevo prendere. Non c’è stato un momento preciso in cui l’ho maturata: è stata la somma di questi diciotto mesi da allenatore di una squadra che per me non sarà mai come le altre. Mesi che ho vissuto con grande passione, mesi indimenticabili. La mia è una scelta sofferta, ma ponderata. Rinuncio a due anni di contratto? Sì, perché la mia storia col Milan non potrà mai essere una questione di soldi".



Se anche Gattuso non sposa il progetto la situazione è terrificante


----------



## gabri65 (28 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Cancelliamo questa parentesi e ricordiamoci il grande Rino giocatore.
> 
> Che siano maledetti, arrivare a farci "odiare" le bandiere per i loro porci comodi.



Infatti, quello è il problema alla base. E se il prossimo Milan non sarà all'altezza, prevedo che in parecchi arriveranno a rimpiangere Rino.

Abbiamo bruciato più bandiere noi che i palestinesi in piazza, a causa dell'incompetenza dirigenziale.


----------



## hiei87 (28 Maggio 2019)

L'ho sempre criticato come allenatore, ma difeso come uomo. Ultimamente, a causa delle notizie che venivano riportate, ho messo in discussione anche la persona, e ho sbagliato.
Il suo addio non posso certo dire mi dispiaccia, ma mi preoccupa per come è avvenuto. Se neanche lui vede un futuro per questa squadra, è veramente la fine.


----------



## Ema2000 (28 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Così Gattuso a Repubblica sulla scelta di lasciare il Milan:"Decidere di lasciare la panchina del Milan non è semplice. Ma è una decisione che dovevo prendere. Non c’è stato un momento preciso in cui l’ho maturata: è stata la somma di questi diciotto mesi da allenatore di una squadra che per me non sarà mai come le altre. Mesi che ho vissuto con grande passione, mesi indimenticabili. La mia è una scelta sofferta, ma ponderata. Rinuncio a due anni di contratto? Sì, perché la mia storia col Milan non potrà mai essere una questione di soldi".



Credo che abbia trovato una soluzione per essere esonerato con onore, ma mi sta benissimo,

Rino è una pietra miliare della nostra storia, vergognoso come sia stato trattato,
Non lo ritengo ancora adeguato alla panchina del Milan, il suo gioco è più da provinciale,anche se in effetti i risultati non sono stati poi così scandalosi come qualcuno afferma, niente di esaltante ma abbiamo sfiorato il 3° posto,anche se resta la netta sensazione di aver sprecato una buona occasione.
sopratutto è stato lo spirito in campo inappropriato, troppo difensivismo, molte partite avremmo dovuto chiuderle dopo essere andati in vantaggio, non arretrare e farci pareggiare anche da squadre provinciali, visto che non abbiamo contropiedisti.
ora scansiamo la mina Allegri e puntiamo su un allenatore che sappia valorizzare i giovani e dare un gioco propositivo alla squadra.


----------



## Zagor (28 Maggio 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Ciao Rino!
> Nonostante avessi auspicato un cambio di guida tecnica, ora che è successo, mi dispiace.
> Sento un pezzo di Milan che è andato, mi sento un pò spaesato...
> 
> ...



Amen Fratello Rossonero. Provo le tue identiche emozioni.


----------



## andrec21 (28 Maggio 2019)

Quest'anno è andato tutto storto, letteralmente, ma la sensazione è che combattessero per noi degli uomini veri, per quanti limiti avessero. 
Ora ci troviamo davanti a un milione di possibilità diverse, ma onestamente mi sento un po' più solo. 
Mi è dispiaciuto molto leggere certe cose, non me le aspettavo dai tifosi della nostra squadra; il mio rispetto per il gesto dei soldi, consapevole che questo non toglierà dalla bocca di tanti che "tanto sei ricco, potevi farne a meno". 
Onore a te Rino, eterna bandiera rossonera.


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Così Gattuso a Repubblica sulla scelta di lasciare il Milan:"Decidere di lasciare la panchina del Milan non è semplice. Ma è una decisione che dovevo prendere. Non c’è stato un momento preciso in cui l’ho maturata: è stata la somma di questi diciotto mesi da allenatore di una squadra che per me non sarà mai come le altre. Mesi che ho vissuto con grande passione, mesi indimenticabili. La mia è una scelta sofferta, ma ponderata. Rinuncio a due anni di contratto? Sì, perché la mia storia col Milan non potrà mai essere una questione di soldi".



Dopo il derby hai avuto un passaggio a vuoto non da te caro Rin..però alla fine come si fa a non volerti bene? uomo vero in un mondo ormai di pagliacci voltafaccia..
In bocca al lupo per il futuro!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Maggio 2019)

Questo gesto mi ha sorpreso e mi fa rivalutare molto Gattuso come persona. Mi dispiace di averlo insultato, è un pessimo allenatore ma come milanista non si discute, ho sbagliato sul suo conto.

Rino, ti chiedo scusa.


----------



## davidelynch (28 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Così Gattuso a Repubblica sulla scelta di lasciare il Milan:"Decidere di lasciare la panchina del Milan non è semplice. Ma è una decisione che dovevo prendere. Non c’è stato un momento preciso in cui l’ho maturata: è stata la somma di questi diciotto mesi da allenatore di una squadra che per me non sarà mai come le altre. Mesi che ho vissuto con grande passione, mesi indimenticabili. La mia è una scelta sofferta, ma ponderata. Rinuncio a due anni di contratto? Sì, perché la mia storia col Milan non potrà mai essere una questione di soldi".



Mai avuto dubbi al riguardo, lo possiamo giudicare come allenatore ma come uomo e milanista no, ecco perché molti, anche qua dentro, dovrebbero farsi un esame di coscienza con tutti gli insulti alla persona che gli sono stati rivolti.


----------



## mark (28 Maggio 2019)

Allenatore non adatto, ma si conferma Uomo con la U maiuscola.. ora ci aspettano anni bui


----------



## mrsmit (28 Maggio 2019)

Mi dispiace per l'uomo ma non per l'allenatore, purtroppo in questi anni non si è mai evoluto, il suo gioco è rimasto inesistente e quel poco palleggio che c'era erano i dettami di Montella.
Ma nulla potrà scalfire il mio pensiero di guerriero del Milan.


----------



## Garrincha (28 Maggio 2019)

Sicuramente sa come curare la sua immagine, come social media manager potrebbe fare faville


----------



## Nevergiveup (28 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Così Gattuso a Repubblica sulla scelta di lasciare il Milan:"Decidere di lasciare la panchina del Milan non è semplice. Ma è una decisione che dovevo prendere. Non c’è stato un momento preciso in cui l’ho maturata: è stata la somma di questi diciotto mesi da allenatore di una squadra che per me non sarà mai come le altre. Mesi che ho vissuto con grande passione, mesi indimenticabili. La mia è una scelta sofferta, ma ponderata. Rinuncio a due anni di contratto? Sì, perché la mia storia col Milan non potrà mai essere una questione di soldi".



Che dire, nessuno ti voleva più Rino, me compreso...nel profondo sai anche tu di non essere l'uomo giusto per ripartire. Detto ciò perdona i nostri scivoloni sulla persona e sull'uomo ma sai meglio di noi che quando parliamo del nostro Milan il pensiero fatica ad essere lucido per il troppo amore. Grazie di aver provato a riportare un pò di ordine e buone regole in questo spogliatoio di ragazzini e di esserti preso a volte anche colpe non tue..onore a te e in bocca al lupo vecchio cuore rossonero!!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Bravo, ed onestamente non riesco manco ad esultare sapendo che il progetto sarà osceno.
> 
> Prossima stagione ormai scritta, uguale a quest'anno



Tifò un pò di pazienza però. Che ne sappiamo di chi arriva ?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Maggio 2019)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Che dire, nessuno ti voleva più Rino, me compreso...nel profondo sai anche tu di non essere l'uomo giusto per ripartire. Detto ciò perdona i nostri scivoloni sulla persona e sull'uomo ma sai meglio di noi che quando parliamo del nostro Milan il pensiero fatica ad essere lucido per il troppo amore. Grazie di aver provato a riportare un pò di ordine e buone regole in questo spogliatoio di ragazzini e di esserti preso a volte anche colpe non tue..onore a te e in bocca al lupo vecchio cuore rossonero!!!



Concordo. Mi sono pentito degli insulti coi quali l’ho infangato. Il mio giudizio sul Rino allenatore è immutato, ovviamente, ma sulla persona evidentemente ho preso una cantonata pazzesca. Amplificata anche da notizie di poche settimane fa che lo vedevano in procinto di fare un braccio di ferro col club.

Felicissimo di essermi sbagliato e di chiedergli scusa.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Così Gattuso a Repubblica sulla scelta di lasciare il Milan:"Decidere di lasciare la panchina del Milan non è semplice. Ma è una decisione che dovevo prendere. Non c’è stato un momento preciso in cui l’ho maturata: è stata la somma di questi diciotto mesi da allenatore di una squadra che per me non sarà mai come le altre. Mesi che ho vissuto con grande passione, mesi indimenticabili. La mia è una scelta sofferta, ma ponderata. Rinuncio a due anni di contratto? Sì, perché la mia storia col Milan non potrà mai essere una questione di soldi".



Come allenatore del Milan inadeguato, però come uomo Rino è stato l'emblema del milanismo in questi mesi. Per questo ho sempre mal sopportato chi ha infangato il suo onore. Onore a te Gennà!


----------



## James45 (28 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Così Gattuso a Repubblica sulla scelta di lasciare il Milan:"Decidere di lasciare la panchina del Milan non è semplice. Ma è una decisione che dovevo prendere. Non c’è stato un momento preciso in cui l’ho maturata: è stata la somma di questi diciotto mesi da allenatore di una squadra che per me non sarà mai come le altre. Mesi che ho vissuto con grande passione, mesi indimenticabili. La mia è una scelta sofferta, ma ponderata. Rinuncio a due anni di contratto? Sì, perché la mia storia col Milan non potrà mai essere una questione di soldi".



Mi piacerebbe recuperare tutti i post di coloro che hanno sputato su Gattuso dandogli del mercenario et similia.
Giusto per onestà e giustizia nei suoi confronti: raramente ho visto qualcuno rinunciare a soldi facili e dovuti (per contratto).

Per il resto, evviva.


----------



## sette (28 Maggio 2019)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Io sono tra quelli che fino a febbraio-marzo è stato dalla parte di Rino, ma anche dopo, pur ammettendo che un cambio di guida tecnica sarebbe stato necessario, non ho mai messo in discussione l'uomo e quello che Rino ha rappresentato per i nostri colori.
> 
> Francamente mi faceva storcere il naso leggere qui sul forum tanto sfottò su di lui, dal nome scimmiottato, fino all'attaccamento al denaro (si è visto, appunto...), passando per prese per i fondelli generali. Spero che questo gesto chiuda la bocca a tanti. Rino non sarà Guardiola, ma è un milanista vero e secondo me ha sempre agito in buona fede, pensando al bene del Milan.



Non basta essere milanista vero per prendere 3 milioni di euro all'anno. Serve la COMPTENZA.


----------



## James45 (28 Maggio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Tifò un pò di pazienza però. Che ne sappiamo di chi arriva ?



[MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION] è pessimista... ma porca martina, l'azzecca sempre...

Speriamo che stavolta canni...


----------



## Goro (28 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Così Gattuso a Repubblica sulla scelta di lasciare il Milan:"Decidere di lasciare la panchina del Milan non è semplice. Ma è una decisione che dovevo prendere. Non c’è stato un momento preciso in cui l’ho maturata: è stata la somma di questi diciotto mesi da allenatore di una squadra che per me non sarà mai come le altre. Mesi che ho vissuto con grande passione, mesi indimenticabili. La mia è una scelta sofferta, ma ponderata. Rinuncio a due anni di contratto? Sì, perché la mia storia col Milan non potrà mai essere una questione di soldi".



Non sono per la beatificazione, Gattuso ci è costato troppo e non mi riferisco ai soldi...


----------



## Andris (28 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Così Gattuso a Repubblica sulla scelta di lasciare il Milan:"Decidere di lasciare la panchina del Milan non è semplice. Ma è una decisione che dovevo prendere. Non c’è stato un momento preciso in cui l’ho maturata: è stata la somma di questi diciotto mesi da allenatore di una squadra che per me non sarà mai come le altre. Mesi che ho vissuto con grande passione, mesi indimenticabili. La mia è una scelta sofferta, ma ponderata. Rinuncio a due anni di contratto? Sì, perché la mia storia col Milan non potrà mai essere una questione di soldi".



arrivederci Gattuso,sono sicuro che tornerai in altra veste un giorno nel Milan speriamo diverso da quello che hai vissuto in un anno e mezzo.
se non avessero scelto di fare gli allenatori lui e Inzaghi sarebbero stati già nell'organigramma,una dozzina di anni indelebili nella nostra memoria.
io vedo evidenti limiti tecnici in entrambi come mister,secondo me sono stati mal consigliati.


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Maggio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Tifò un pò di pazienza però. Che ne sappiamo di chi arriva ?



Sì certo come lo scorso anno, o come l'anno prima.


----------



## admin (28 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sì certo come lo scorso anno, o come l'anno prima.



Calma e pazienza (multicit.).


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Maggio 2019)

vicenda scontata già da dicembre. peccato, se si fosse dimesso 6 mesi fa...

comunque un teatrino... l'hanno licenziato e lui si è dimesso perchè l'immagine per lui conta più del portafoglio, essendo un allenatore giovane. tutta questa retorica fa un po' pena, anche perchè i soldi li andrà a prendere da un'altra parte.
gattuso sarebbe rimasto anche in B con degli scappati di casa.

la stessa cosa vale per leonardo. segandolo di continuo l'hanno costretto alle dimissioni. la maggior parte della gente parla di uno come un grande eroe e dell'altro come di un capitano che abbandona la nave. ma le vicende sono uguali.

la differenza tra i 2 è che leo ha fatto il meglio delle sue capacità, rino ha sabotato gli acquisti di leonardo per tutta la stagione. ma rino è molto più furbo di leo nel curare la sua immagine mediatica. ha raggiunto il massimo, dopo una stagione oscena è un grande eroe ed un grande uomo. pronto al prossimo contrattone... i nodi verranno al pettine anche per il grande uomo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Maggio 2019)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Sicuramente sa come curare la sua immagine, come social media manager potrebbe fare faville



ma sei l'unico che l'ha capito... complimenti.


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Così Gattuso a Repubblica sulla scelta di lasciare il Milan:"Decidere di lasciare la panchina del Milan non è semplice. Ma è una decisione che dovevo prendere. Non c’è stato un momento preciso in cui l’ho maturata: è stata la somma di questi diciotto mesi da allenatore di una squadra che per me non sarà mai come le altre. Mesi che ho vissuto con grande passione, mesi indimenticabili. La mia è una scelta sofferta, ma ponderata. Rinuncio a due anni di contratto? Sì, perché la mia storia col Milan non potrà mai essere una questione di soldi".



Direi che merita un milione di scuse per tutte le offerte GRATUITE riguardo all'uomo Gattuso...

Dopo che ha speso una vita senza risparmiarsi un secondo per il Milan, per me era ovvio che non avrebbe mai fatto una questione di soldi come un allenatore qualunque. Però noto che non si risparmia nessuno dal tritacarne, senza pietà proprio.

Questa scelta tra l'altro è quasi UNICA nel calcio, non ricordo di altri allenatori che abbiano rinunciato ad una cifra simile. Parliamo di 5 milioni di euro, mica noccioline.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> vicenda scontata già da dicembre. peccato, se si fosse dimesso 6 mesi fa...
> 
> comunque un teatrino... l'hanno licenziato e lui si è dimesso perchè l'immagine per lui conta più del portafoglio, essendo un allenatore giovane. tutta questa retorica fa un po' pena, anche perchè i soldi li andrà a prendere da un'altra parte.
> gattuso sarebbe rimasto anche in B con degli scappati di casa.
> ...



Avrebbe potuto speculare sul contratto che aveva con noi fino al 2021 facendosi esonerare, il fatto che non l’abbia fatto la dice lunga sul suo spessore umano. Come allenatore osceno ma come uomo è giusto dare a Cesare quel che è di Cesare. Non ricordo altri casi simili in Serie A nel recente passato.



Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Direi che merita un milione di scuse per tutte le offerte GRATUITE riguardo all'uomo Gattuso...
> 
> Dopo che ha speso una vita senza risparmiarsi un secondo per il Milan, per me era ovvio che non avrebbe mai fatto una questione di soldi come un allenatore qualunque. Però noto che non si risparmia nessuno dal tritacarne, senza pietà proprio.
> 
> Questa scelta tra l'altro è quasi UNICA nel calcio, non ricordo di altri allenatori che abbiano rinunciato ad una cifra simile. Parliamo di 5 milioni di euro, mica noccioline.



Hai scritto ciò che pensavo prima che io lo scrivessi e leggessi il tuo post.

È proprio come hai detto, e tra chi deve fargli le scuse c’e anche il sottoscritto.


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> vicenda scontata già da dicembre. peccato, se si fosse dimesso 6 mesi fa...
> 
> comunque un teatrino... l'hanno licenziato e lui si è dimesso perchè l'immagine per lui conta più del portafoglio, essendo un allenatore giovane. tutta questa retorica fa un po' pena, anche perchè i soldi li andrà a prendere da un'altra parte.
> gattuso sarebbe rimasto anche in B con degli scappati di casa.
> ...



Mah... se è un allenatore pessimo che si dice, un incompetente totale che manco allenerebbe una squadretta di calcetto... perchè dovrebbe andare a guadagnare 5 milioni (sottolineo, parliamo di 5 milioni...) da un'altra parte? se è così scarso andrà ad allenare massimo il Gallarate part-time, a logica.

La differenza con Leonardo è che lui lascia il Milan per andare al PSG, a guadagnare di più. Mi pare ci sia una bella differenza.

Poi se si vuole difendere le proprie opinioni a prescindere dall'evidenza delle cose OK.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Maggio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Mah... se è un allenatore pessimo che si dice, un incompetente totale che manco allenerebbe una squadretta di calcetto... perchè dovrebbe andare a guadagnare 5 milioni (sottolineo, parliamo di 5 milioni...) da un'altra parte? se è così scarso andrà ad allenare massimo il Gallarate part-time, a logica.
> 
> La differenza con Leonardo è che lui lascia il Milan per andare al PSG, a guadagnare di più. Mi pare ci sia una bella differenza.
> 
> Poi se si vuole difendere le proprie opinioni a prescindere dall'evidenza delle cose OK.



vedremo. tu sei sempre stato prevenuto. ricordo ancora quando dicevi a gennaio che il milan era la squadra che giocava meglio in italia.

ripeto: vedremo. entrambi (leo e rino) non perderanno soldi con le dimissioni.




Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Questa scelta tra l'altro è quasi UNICA nel calcio, non ricordo di altri allenatori che abbiano rinunciato ad una cifra simile. Parliamo di 5 milioni di euro, mica noccioline.




ma cosa dici? qualsiasi allenatore che cambia squadra rompe il contratto precedente per farne uno nuovo. chissà perchè è sempre con mendes, si staranno simpatici.


----------



## Miracle1980 (28 Maggio 2019)

Un grandissimo. Uno dei pochi che poteva darci un vero senso di appartenenza. Ti avrei voluto come presidente Ringhio. Buona fortuna e grazie di cuore.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Avrebbe potuto speculare sul contratto che aveva con noi fino al 2021 facendosi esonerare, il fatto che non l’abbia fatto la dice lunga sul suo spessore umano. Come allenatore osceno ma come uomo è giusto dare a Cesare quel che è di Cesare. Non ricordo altri casi simili in Serie A nel recente passato.



no, per lui, che oltretutto sa di essere scarso, l'immagine è tutto.
li prenderà con gli interessi in futuro. è stata una mossa giusta la sua e prevedibile.

non lo sto criticando, ha fatto il bene della sua carriera.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> no, per lui, che oltretutto sa di essere scarso, l'immagine è tutto.
> li prenderà con gli interessi in futuro. è stata una mossa giusta la sua e prevedibile.
> 
> non lo sto criticando, ha fatto il bene della sua carriera.



Se fosse così l’avrebbero fatto anche tanti altri anche più scarsi di lui, che invece costringevano i club ad esonerarli e si ciucciavano i soldi fino all’ultimo. Per me ha agito da vero milanista in questo frangente, pur rimanendo immutata la mia opinione sulle sue capacità di allenatore la mia opinione sull’uomo Gattuso è decisamente cambiata con questo.


----------



## James Watson (28 Maggio 2019)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Io sono tra quelli che fino a febbraio-marzo è stato dalla parte di Rino, ma anche dopo, pur ammettendo che un cambio di guida tecnica sarebbe stato necessario, non ho mai messo in discussione l'uomo e quello che Rino ha rappresentato per i nostri colori.
> 
> Francamente mi faceva storcere il naso leggere qui sul forum tanto sfottò su di lui, dal nome scimmiottato, fino all'attaccamento al denaro (si è visto, appunto...), passando per prese per i fondelli generali. Spero che questo gesto chiuda la bocca a tanti. Rino non sarà Guardiola, ma è un milanista vero e secondo me ha sempre agito in buona fede, pensando al bene del Milan.



Applausi.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (28 Maggio 2019)

Ho detto che non avrei più scritto per un po', ma non resisto. Scelta che fa onore a Rino, ma nulla mi toglie dalla mente che ha rinunciato ai soldi cosi a cuor leggero, perché già sotto contratto o quasi, con un altra squadra.


----------



## zlatan (28 Maggio 2019)

C'è solo da applaudirlo, se non altro dal punto di vista umano. Tutto millantanvano il milanismo, lui di fatto è l'unico che rinuncia a 2 anni di contratto. Da allenatore ha delle doti, non dimentichiamo che quest'anno ha dovuto fare più ruoli da team manager a direttore sportivo senza uno straccio di dirigente che lo supportava o affiancava. Tecnicamente non ho appoggiato molte delle sue celte e della sua testardaggine, ma ne ho apprezzato fino in fondo la sincerità. A differenza di Inzaghi che deve assolutamente cambiare mestiere, son convinto che lui diventerà un buon allenatore considerando che è giovane. Non un fenomeno ma di certo un buon allenatore. Grazie lo stesso Rino rispetto a noi che siamo nel baratro, tu sicuramente vai a stare meglio....
E adesso sotto con il prossimo ennesimo allenatore da massacrare....


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Se fosse così l’avrebbero fatto anche tanti altri anche più scarsi di lui, che invece costringevano i club ad esonerarli e si ciucciavano i soldi fino all’ultimo. Per me ha agito da vero milanista in questo frangente, pur rimanendo immutata la mia opinione sulle sue capacità di allenatore la mia opinione sull’uomo Gattuso è decisamente cambiata con questo.



lui deve difendere la sua immagine, non è come un allenatore normale. in più è troppo giovane per partire così, facendo uno sgarbo alla sua ex squadra. per me è la scelta giusta per la sua carriera.
ci avrebbe fatto una figuraccia che non sarebbe valsa a niente, siccome adesso li andrà a prendere da un'altra parte.
ripeto: per me scelta giusta e scontata...


----------



## zlatan (28 Maggio 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ho detto che non avrei più scritto per un po', ma non resisto. Scelta che fa onore a Rino, ma nulla mi toglie dalla mente che ha rinunciato ai soldi cosi a cuor leggero, perché già sotto contratto o quasi, con un altra squadra.



Ma come non è il più scarso allenatore della terra? Ed è già sotto contratto? Strano...


----------



## Solo (28 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Così Gattuso a Repubblica sulla scelta di lasciare il Milan:"Decidere di lasciare la panchina del Milan non è semplice. Ma è una decisione che dovevo prendere. Non c’è stato un momento preciso in cui l’ho maturata: è stata la somma di questi diciotto mesi da allenatore di una squadra che per me non sarà mai come le altre. Mesi che ho vissuto con grande passione, mesi indimenticabili. La mia è una scelta sofferta, ma ponderata. Rinuncio a due anni di contratto? Sì, perché la mia storia col Milan non potrà mai essere una questione di soldi".


Tanto di cappello.

Grazie Rino.

Vediamo di dimenticare presto questa sua esperienza come allenatore per ricordarlo semplicemente come giocatore.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (28 Maggio 2019)

Rino è veramente un signore, grazie di tutto. Ci hai provato, la tifoseria sa che hai dato l'anima.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (28 Maggio 2019)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Ma come non è il più scarso allenatore della terra? Ed è già sotto contratto? Strano...



E' amico di Mendes, e me le ricordo le interviste eh. Poi il tuo messaggio lascia il tempo che trova, visto che persino Zeman che ha combinato 1 miliardo di disastri (rispetto a Rino è Dio sceso in terra, sia chiaro) ha avuto mille opportunità. Anche Pippi Inzaghi, ha avuto più opportunità. Insomma, c'è poco da fare gli splendidi secondo me.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sì certo come lo scorso anno, o come l'anno prima.





Admin ha scritto:


> Calma e pazienza (multicit.).



Ho capito ragazzi ma sparare a zero adesso senza lo straccio di una notizia ( vera ) che senso ha ? 
Aspettiamo 20 giorni, dall allenatore si capirà tutto. 

O vogliono galleggiare o vogliono vincere.


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (28 Maggio 2019)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Io sono tra quelli che fino a febbraio-marzo è stato dalla parte di Rino, ma anche dopo, pur ammettendo che un cambio di guida tecnica sarebbe stato necessario, non ho mai messo in discussione l'uomo e quello che Rino ha rappresentato per i nostri colori.
> 
> Francamente mi faceva storcere il naso leggere qui sul forum tanto sfottò su di lui, dal nome scimmiottato, fino all'attaccamento al denaro (si è visto, appunto...), passando per prese per i fondelli generali. Spero che questo gesto chiuda la bocca a tanti. Rino non sarà Guardiola, ma è un milanista vero e secondo me ha sempre agito in buona fede, pensando al bene del Milan.


Sottoscrivo parola per parola


----------



## ilgallinaccio (28 Maggio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ho capito ragazzi ma sparare a zero adesso senza lo straccio di una notizia ( vera ) che senso ha ?
> Aspettiamo 20 giorni, dall allenatore si capirà tutto.
> 
> O vogliono galleggiare o vogliono vincere.



esatto. aspettiamo prima di parlare.
io non sono così convinto che il valzer della panchine in serie a vada veramente come la stanno prospettanto.


----------



## Victorss (28 Maggio 2019)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Amen fratello.
> Quanto fango. Che schifo


Mi viene da piangere a pensare che Gattuso possa leggere certe cose cha ha scritto la gente su di lui in questo anno. Spero che non succeda.
Mi piacerebbe che almeno qualcuno di quelli tanto sicuri che Gattuso sarebbe rimasto a succhiare soldi, a sabotare e quant'altro abbia la decenza di ammettere che aveva perso la testa e chiedere scusa.


----------



## Victorss (28 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Avrebbe potuto speculare sul contratto che aveva con noi fino al 2021 facendosi esonerare, il fatto che non l’abbia fatto la dice lunga sul suo spessore umano. Come allenatore osceno ma come uomo è giusto dare a Cesare quel che è di Cesare. Non ricordo altri casi simili in Serie A nel recente passato.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bello il fatto che tu ti sia ricreduto e che porga le tue scuse. Ti ammiro, a differenza di altri che si inventano qualsiasi cosa pur di negare l'evidenza.


----------



## admin (28 Maggio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ho capito ragazzi ma sparare a zero adesso senza lo straccio di una notizia ( vera ) che senso ha ?
> Aspettiamo 20 giorni, dall allenatore si capirà tutto.
> 
> O vogliono galleggiare o vogliono vincere.



Si infatti. Siamo in Matrix. In realtà va tutto benissimo.


----------



## AndrasWave (28 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Così Gattuso a Repubblica sulla scelta di lasciare il Milan:"Decidere di lasciare la panchina del Milan non è semplice. Ma è una decisione che dovevo prendere. Non c’è stato un momento preciso in cui l’ho maturata: è stata la somma di questi diciotto mesi da allenatore di una squadra che per me non sarà mai come le altre. Mesi che ho vissuto con grande passione, mesi indimenticabili. La mia è una scelta sofferta, ma ponderata. Rinuncio a due anni di contratto? Sì, perché la mia storia col Milan non potrà mai essere una questione di soldi".



Non ti ho mai amato profondamente come allenatore, perché ora come ora non sei la persona giusta nel momento giusto. Pero ti voglio bene perché sei un milanista vero.
Grazie per gli sforzi Rino.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Maggio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ho capito ragazzi ma sparare a zero adesso senza lo straccio di una notizia ( vera ) che senso ha ?
> Aspettiamo 20 giorni, dall allenatore si capirà tutto.
> 
> O vogliono galleggiare o vogliono vincere.



Ma figurati se vogliono puntare a vincere, ma ti pare?

Vorranno arrivare quarti nulla più. (e te lo dice uno che comprende pure la strategia, *non da tifos*o, ma da essere umano ci sta non vogliano svenarsi per fare beneficenza a noi)


----------



## mil77 (28 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> lui deve difendere la sua immagine, non è come un allenatore normale. in più è troppo giovane per partire così, facendo uno sgarbo alla sua ex squadra. per me è la scelta giusta per la sua carriera.
> ci avrebbe fatto una figuraccia che non sarebbe valsa a niente, siccome adesso li andrà a prendere da un'altra parte.
> ripeto: per me scelta giusta e scontata...



Che li vada a prendere da un 'altra parte è probabile che prenda 2'5 milioni all'anno improbabile...quindi ci perderà. Inoltre avrebbe potuto benissimo concordare una Buona uscita pari alla metà di quello che gli sarebbe spettato


----------



## Freddiedevil (28 Maggio 2019)

Aldilà tutto uomo fiero e bandiera vera, non si può negare. 
Troverai un'altra panchina più semplice da gestire e possibilmente crescerai.


----------



## sipno (28 Maggio 2019)

Quindi nemmeno la buonuscita giusto?

Se così fosse apprezzo... ma spero capisca che non se la meritava, visto che ha causato un danno al Milan la sua permanenza.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Maggio 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Che li vada a prendere da un 'altra parte è probabile che prenda 2'5 milioni all'anno improbabile...quindi ci perderà. Inoltre avrebbe potuto benissimo concordare una Buona uscita pari alla metà di quello che gli sarebbe spettato



Esatto.

Altroché scelta giusta e scontata, ci sarà un motivo se nessuno agisce mai così.


----------



## MissRossonera (28 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Così Gattuso a Repubblica sulla scelta di lasciare il Milan:"Decidere di lasciare la panchina del Milan non è semplice. Ma è una decisione che dovevo prendere. Non c’è stato un momento preciso in cui l’ho maturata: è stata la somma di questi diciotto mesi da allenatore di una squadra che per me non sarà mai come le altre. Mesi che ho vissuto con grande passione, mesi indimenticabili. La mia è una scelta sofferta, ma ponderata. Rinuncio a due anni di contratto? Sì, perché la mia storia col Milan non potrà mai essere una questione di soldi".



Sono la prima che ha criticato le sue scelte tecniche,il suo non gioco e tutto,ma mai,e dico mai, condividerò le critiche al Gattuso uomo. Resterà sempre un signore e uno di noi, e questa scelta lo dimostra. Buona fortuna Rino,te lo meriti.


----------



## Garrincha (28 Maggio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Direi che merita un milione di scuse per tutte le offerte GRATUITE riguardo all'uomo Gattuso...
> 
> Dopo che ha speso una vita senza risparmiarsi un secondo per il Milan, per me era ovvio che non avrebbe mai fatto una questione di soldi come un allenatore qualunque. Però noto che non si risparmia nessuno dal tritacarne, senza pietà proprio.
> 
> Questa scelta tra l'altro è quasi UNICA nel calcio, non ricordo di altri allenatori che abbiano rinunciato ad una cifra simile. Parliamo di 5 milioni di euro, mica noccioline.



Per me è una scelta calcolata e opportunistica, dopo quanto si sono spesi i suoi amici gli conviene in termine d'immagine uscirne così, rafforza l'abito che gli hanno cucito addosso. 
Nel bene o nel male è l'epilogo migliore, se è più l'uno o l'altro lo si vedrà in futuro


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> vedremo. tu sei sempre stato prevenuto. ricordo ancora quando dicevi a gennaio che il milan era la squadra che giocava meglio in italia.
> 
> ripeto: vedremo. entrambi (leo e rino) non perderanno soldi con le dimissioni.
> 
> ...



Mai detto. Ti sbagli con un altro utente.
Riguardo al Gattuso allenatore non mi esprimo da tempo e non mi interessa. Qui parlo delle offese continue come uomo contro le quali non sono sempre espresso.

Al momento del dunque ha dimostrato di che pasta sia fatto. Poi chi vuol vedere vede.

Gli allenatori rompono i contratti quando ne hanno un altro? Non è vero. Vengono esonerati e dunque continuano a percepire stipendio fino a quando non firmano un nuovo contratto. 
Se si dimettono non percepiscono nulla.

Anche nel caso di separazione consensuale, ottengono buonuscite che sono una porzione importante dello stipendio residuo. Se invece si dimettono come fatto da Gattuso non percepiscono nulla.
È un caso non raro, quasi unico. Anche perché parliamo di cifre da capogiro.

Tra l'altro ho vissuto situazioni simili in vita mia, esperienza personale anche se con ben altre cifre, e ti garantisco che ci sono differenze enormi.


----------



## IlMusagete (28 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Così Gattuso a Repubblica sulla scelta di lasciare il Milan:"Decidere di lasciare la panchina del Milan non è semplice. Ma è una decisione che dovevo prendere. Non c’è stato un momento preciso in cui l’ho maturata: è stata la somma di questi diciotto mesi da allenatore di una squadra che per me non sarà mai come le altre. Mesi che ho vissuto con grande passione, mesi indimenticabili. La mia è una scelta sofferta, ma ponderata. Rinuncio a due anni di contratto? Sì, perché la mia storia col Milan non potrà mai essere una questione di soldi".



Bene così, con questo gesto ha certamente guadagnato punti ai miei occhi, e gli faccio un grande in bocca al lupo per il proseguo di carriera da allenatore, sperò sbiadisca al più presto il ricordo di questa infelice parentesi rispetto ai grandi successi che ci hai fatto vivere da calciatore.

Detto ciò, ora basta veramente con ex bandiere che vengono a fare apprendistato a spese nostre, dopo questa scorpacciata di mediocrità esigo un allenatore che insegni finalmente calcio e che abbia un idea intraprendente di gioco.


----------



## andreima (28 Maggio 2019)

Come allenatore ha avuto lacune lo sa e si è fatto da parte,come uomo non capisco chi si permette di giudicarlo negativamente.tra l.altro senza neanche conoscerlo.boh...


----------



## Route66 (28 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Così Gattuso a Repubblica sulla scelta di lasciare il Milan:"Decidere di lasciare la panchina del Milan non è semplice. Ma è una decisione che dovevo prendere. Non c’è stato un momento preciso in cui l’ho maturata: è stata la somma di questi diciotto mesi da allenatore di una squadra che per me non sarà mai come le altre. Mesi che ho vissuto con grande passione, mesi indimenticabili. La mia è una scelta sofferta, ma ponderata. Rinuncio a due anni di contratto? Sì, perché la mia storia col Milan non potrà mai essere una questione di soldi".



Questo gesto non mi sorprende e per me vale quella fantastica rincorsa coast to coast dalla ns area fino a quella di Buffon nella notte di Manchester di 16 anni fa esatti allo scadere dei tempi supplementari.
Lo sapevi anche tu che non eri pronto per allenare il Milan ma ti ci hanno trascinato dentro e ci hai voluto provare lo stesso.
In bocca al lupo Rino!!


----------



## Jino (28 Maggio 2019)

Ieri qui dentro, solo qui dentro, ne ho sentite di tutti i colori su di lui. Non parlo dell'allenatore, li ognuno può avere la sua idea, parlo delle offese alla persona. Che fosse senza dignità, senza rispetto, attaccato ai soldi e chi più ne ha ne metta....oggi ha dimostrato, aldilà di tutto, ancora una volta di essere un signore...un uomo che ama questi colori.


----------



## Jino (28 Maggio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Mai detto. Ti sbagli con un altro utente.
> Riguardo al Gattuso allenatore non mi esprimo da tempo e non mi interessa. Qui parlo delle offese continue come uomo contro le quali non sono sempre espresso.
> 
> Al momento del dunque ha dimostrato di che pasta sia fatto. Poi chi vuol vedere vede.
> ...



Ha rinunciato ad oltre 5 mln di euro. Qualcuno minimizza questa cosa. Ma ci rendiamo conto di quanti soldi sono!? Ha fatto una scelta più unica che rara.


----------



## enigmistic02 (28 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Così Gattuso a Repubblica sulla scelta di lasciare il Milan:"Decidere di lasciare la panchina del Milan non è semplice. Ma è una decisione che dovevo prendere. Non c’è stato un momento preciso in cui l’ho maturata: è stata la somma di questi diciotto mesi da allenatore di una squadra che per me non sarà mai come le altre. Mesi che ho vissuto con grande passione, mesi indimenticabili. La mia è una scelta sofferta, ma ponderata. Rinuncio a due anni di contratto? Sì, perché la mia storia col Milan non potrà mai essere una questione di soldi".



Grazie di tutto Rino, dignità e onore come pochissimi. Eri e sarai sempre un mito rossonero.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (28 Maggio 2019)

Grazie Rino x averci provato nonostante il black out post sampdoria


----------



## Rivera10 (28 Maggio 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Quindi nemmeno la buonuscita giusto?
> 
> Se così fosse apprezzo... ma spero capisca che non se la meritava, visto che ha causato un danno al Milan la sua permanenza.



I danni al Milan li fanno tifosi come te e tutti quelli come te l' hanno insultato. Perche' un conto e' criticare il tecnico, e qui ci sarebbe da parlare vista la consistenza e la " fondatezza" della maggior parte delle critiche tecniche, e un altra sono le offese crudeli e immeritate all' uomo che ha dimostrato agli ominicchi e ai leoni da tastiera cosa sia un vero milanista. 
Mi dispiace perche' tifo questa squadra da 45 anni ma a te e agli altri che lo hanno offeso spero diano l' allenatore che meritate, di cuore...


----------



## Rivera10 (28 Maggio 2019)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Per me è una scelta calcolata e opportunistica, dopo quanto si sono spesi i suoi amici gli conviene in termine d'immagine uscirne così, rafforza l'abito che gli hanno cucito addosso.
> Nel bene o nel male è l'epilogo migliore, se è più l'uno o l'altro lo si vedrà in futuro



E' opportunistico anche rifiutare 5 milioni di euro...Ma va a ciapar i ratt


----------



## Milanista di Milano (28 Maggio 2019)

Parte del tifo milanista (se così di può chiamare) negli ultimi 10 anni è riuscito ad avercela, fra i tantissimi, con: Paolo Maldini (minoranza minuscola), Silvio Berlusconi, Adriano Galliani e adesso Gennaro Ivan Gattuso.. il prossimo chi sarà? Gunnar Nordahl perché si scoprirà, da alcune lettere, che aveva rapporti fin troppo stretti con il bisnonno di Mino Raiola? Mah

Tornando sull'argomento, ovviamente mi spiace per l'addio di Gattuso.. in campionato si è fatto il massimo, in coppa Italia usciti in semifinale contro i vincitori, in EL molto male (anche se in Grecia ci fu una vera e propria ladrata).. mi piacerebbe uno tra Allegri e Van Bommel ma sono pronto a tutto


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Maggio 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Che li vada a prendere da un 'altra parte è probabile che prenda 2'5 milioni all'anno improbabile...quindi ci perderà. Inoltre avrebbe potuto benissimo concordare una Buona uscita pari alla metà di quello che gli sarebbe spettato



vedremo, vedremo... comunque la buonuscita gli avrebbe rovinato la reputazione. uno che basa il suo personaggio sul "cuore" come lui avrebbe perso il suo unico jolly.

ribadisco, non gliene faccio nessuna colpa, lui deve seguire il suo personaggio e per il bene suo e del milan ha preso la decisione giusta.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Maggio 2019)

.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (28 Maggio 2019)

Discutiamo pure su Gattuso allenatore ma chi lo ha offeso come persona toccando la sua dignità può appena guardarsi allo specchio e sputare. Omuncoli.

Lasciando stare Gattuso ora ripartiamo con l’ennesima rivoluzione che non serve a nulla. Mercato di giovani sconosciuti e allenatore scadente. Ci aspetta l’ennesima stagione da 6/7 posto.


----------



## andreima (28 Maggio 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ieri qui dentro, solo qui dentro, ne ho sentite di tutti i colori su di lui. Non parlo dell'allenatore, li ognuno può avere la sua idea, parlo delle offese alla persona. Che fosse senza dignità, senza rispetto, attaccato ai soldi e chi più ne ha ne metta....oggi ha dimostrato, aldilà di tutto, ancora una volta di essere un signore...un uomo che ama questi colori.



E l.idea di tutti...o quasi.


----------



## admin (28 Maggio 2019)

*Basta. Restate on topic. Altrimenti si banna.*


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Maggio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Mai detto. Ti sbagli con un altro utente.
> Riguardo al Gattuso allenatore non mi esprimo da tempo e non mi interessa. Qui parlo delle offese continue come uomo contro le quali non sono sempre espresso.
> 
> Al momento del dunque ha dimostrato di che pasta sia fatto. Poi chi vuol vedere vede.
> ...



non so perchè mi è stata eliminata la risposta.
riassumo... sono sicuro fossi tu perchè stimandoti speravo avessi ragione.

per il resto vedremo.. anche leonardo ha dato le dimissioni ma non ho visto nessuno sbrodolamento all'uomo..


----------



## MrPeppez (28 Maggio 2019)

Che uomo. Lezione di vita e di calcio a tutti


----------



## Rossonero per sempre (28 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Così Gattuso a Repubblica sulla scelta di lasciare il Milan:"Decidere di lasciare la panchina del Milan non è semplice. Ma è una decisione che dovevo prendere. Non c’è stato un momento preciso in cui l’ho maturata: è stata la somma di questi diciotto mesi da allenatore di una squadra che per me non sarà mai come le altre. Mesi che ho vissuto con grande passione, mesi indimenticabili. La mia è una scelta sofferta, ma ponderata. Rinuncio a due anni di contratto? Sì, perché la mia storia col Milan non potrà mai essere una questione di soldi".


----------



## RojoNero (28 Maggio 2019)

umanamente spiace ma era inevitabile!


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non so perchè mi è stata eliminata la risposta.
> riassumo... sono sicuro fossi tu perchè stimandoti speravo avessi ragione.
> 
> per il resto vedremo.. anche leonardo ha dato le dimissioni ma non ho visto nessuno sbrodolamento all'uomo..



Grazie per la stima. Non ricordo. Ma posso dire che ci sono ben poche squadre in Italia che hanno offerto un grande spettacolo. Se parliamo di giocare bene, nemmeno la Juve che ha vinto. Quindi direi che per quanto mediocri non siamo stati quelli che hanno giocato meglio di tutti, ma nemmeno peggio di tanti altri, anzi.
Anche se per me il bel gioco è un concetto talmente astratto da non significare nulla.

Ma tornando in Topic, qui parliamo piuttosto della sfera umana di Gattuso, sulla quale ho letto tanti commenti spiacevoli francamente. Secondo me si è diffuso un odio tale da accecare tutti, probabilmente, fino a certe esagerazioni. 

Vedremo in che modo si concluderà la vicenda di Leonardo. In effetti si sa troppo poco per ora e non è corretto saltare a conclusioni, hai ragione.


----------



## Chrissonero (28 Maggio 2019)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Che uomo. Lezione di vita e di calcio a tutti



Concordo, solo onore per lui e complimenti a tutti quelli individui che lo hanno insultato per mesi.


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Così Gattuso a Repubblica sulla scelta di lasciare il Milan:"Decidere di lasciare la panchina del Milan non è semplice. Ma è una decisione che dovevo prendere. Non c’è stato un momento preciso in cui l’ho maturata: è stata la somma di questi diciotto mesi da allenatore di una squadra che per me non sarà mai come le altre. Mesi che ho vissuto con grande passione, mesi indimenticabili. La mia è una scelta sofferta, ma ponderata. Rinuncio a due anni di contratto? Sì, perché la mia storia col Milan non potrà mai essere una questione di soldi".



Se non va subito in qualche altra squadra, apprezzerò molto il gesto di dimettersi. Ma se dovesse subito andare altrove questa paraculata poteva risparmiarsela. Per il momento gli fa onore.


----------



## MrPeppez (28 Maggio 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Concordo, solo onore per lui e complimenti a tutti quelli individui che lo hanno insultato per mesi.



Io ho quasi sempre criticato il suo operato ma mai l'uomo, ci ha sempre messo la faccia, da solo!


----------



## andrec21 (28 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> vedremo, vedremo... comunque la buonuscita gli avrebbe rovinato la reputazione. uno che basa il suo personaggio sul "cuore" come lui avrebbe perso il suo unico jolly.
> 
> ribadisco, non gliene faccio nessuna colpa, lui deve seguire il suo *personaggio* e per il bene suo e del milan ha preso la decisione giusta.



La parola "personaggio" e la parola "Gattuso" non possono essere utilizzate nella stesa frase perchè questa goda di senso compiuto nella lingua italiana.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Maggio 2019)

Grande ringhio!


----------



## Gunnar67 (28 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Così Gattuso a Repubblica sulla scelta di lasciare il Milan:"Decidere di lasciare la panchina del Milan non è semplice. Ma è una decisione che dovevo prendere. Non c’è stato un momento preciso in cui l’ho maturata: è stata la somma di questi diciotto mesi da allenatore di una squadra che per me non sarà mai come le altre. Mesi che ho vissuto con grande passione, mesi indimenticabili. La mia è una scelta sofferta, ma ponderata. Rinuncio a due anni di contratto? Sì, perché la mia storia col Milan non potrà mai essere una questione di soldi".



Premesso che l'ho sempre difeso, basta vedere tutti i miei post, trovo un po' ruffiana la faccenda del "mi dimetto io, cosi il Milan risparmia". Le multinazionali americane i manager li mettono alla porta con una cospicua buonuscita e gli lasciano pure l'onore delle armi, ma l'uscita e' sempre "spintanea". Se si fosse impuntato per avere tutti i soldi del contratto avrebbero trovato il modo di screditarlo, o di fargli una guerra legale. Meglio cosi per lui e per il Milan. L'unica cosa certa e' che l'obiettivo stagionale e' stato fallito. Quanto al discorso che se ne va perche' Elliot vuole solo giovani, faccio notare che secondo me ieri con Gazidis e' difficile che abbiano parlato del mercato del prossimo anno. Con lui sara' stato fatto un bilancio della stagione (Europa League, Coppa Italia e Campionato) e ne sara' uscito con le ossa rotte.


----------



## EmmePi (28 Maggio 2019)

Alla sua rinuncia dei soldi devo prima vedere... A come parla si dimette e rinuncia a 2 anni di contratto? Oppure rinuncia a parte dei soldi chiedendo una buonauscita? Può esserci una terza ipotesi che si dimette perchè l'altro compagno di cene (Mendes) gli ha già trovato una panchina bella e danarosa.

Vedremo nei prossimi giorni.

Poi se si dimette e sta a spasso davvero chapeaux! Ma nulla cambia che nel Milan da allenatore ha fatto sfraceli. Da giocatore era Ringhio, da allenatore gottuso.


----------



## kekkopot (28 Maggio 2019)

Se la storia delle dimissioni è vera (bisogna capire se di fatto non siano dimissioni "forzate"), gli fà onore. Soprattutto in virtù di tutti gli insulti che si è beccato da parte mia in questi mesi.

Come diceva qualcuno, effettivamente ci stanno facendo odiare tutte le bandiere storiche...


----------



## babsodiolinter (28 Maggio 2019)

Cioè mi cancellate un post dove dico solo che chi ha offeso gattuso uomo deve vergognarsi, senza offendere nessuno e lasciate tutte le offese di questi giorni?
Vabbè...


----------



## Jino (28 Maggio 2019)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Alla sua rinuncia dei soldi devo prima vedere... A come parla si dimette e rinuncia a 2 anni di contratto? Oppure rinuncia a parte dei soldi chiedendo una buonauscita? Può esserci una terza ipotesi che si dimette perchè l'altro compagno di cene (Mendes) gli ha già trovato una panchina bella e danarosa.
> 
> Vedremo nei prossimi giorni.
> 
> Poi se si dimette e sta a spasso davvero chapeaux! Ma nulla cambia che nel Milan da allenatore ha fatto sfraceli. Da giocatore era Ringhio, da allenatore gottuso.



Anche avesse in mano un'altra panchina il fatto di non aver voluto la buonauscita è comunque una sua scelta. Avrebbe potuto benissimo contrattare, prendere la buonuscita e poi firmare per un altro club. Cosa che fanno tutti. 

Si può girare come si vuole, ha rinunciato a dei soldi, questo è insindacabile.


----------



## Jino (28 Maggio 2019)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Se la storia delle dimissioni è vera (bisogna capire se di fatto non siano dimissioni "forzate"), gli fà onore. Soprattutto in virtù di tutti gli insulti che si è beccato da parte mia in questi mesi.
> 
> Come diceva qualcuno, effettivamente ci stanno facendo odiare tutte le bandiere storiche...



Ma le dimissioni forzate cosa sono? Con una pistola puntata se non firma?


----------



## Zenos (28 Maggio 2019)

Ma nessuno parla?quello fa comunicati,questo un intervista a Repubblica...e la faccia quando c'è la mettono?


----------



## Igniorante (28 Maggio 2019)

Ci hai pensato troppo tardi, purtroppo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Maggio 2019)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Se la storia delle dimissioni è vera (bisogna capire se di fatto non siano dimissioni "forzate"), gli fà onore. Soprattutto in virtù di tutti gli insulti che si è beccato da parte mia in questi mesi.
> 
> Come diceva qualcuno, effettivamente ci stanno facendo odiare tutte le bandiere storiche...



Concordo. Anche io l’ho insultato tanto ma alla luce di tutto ciò mi dispiace, ho fatto un errore madornale a valutare l’uomo Gattuso negativamente.



babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Cioè mi cancellate un post dove dico solo che chi ha offeso gattuso uomo deve vergognarsi, senza offendere nessuno e lasciate tutte le offese di questi giorni?
> Vabbè...



Io infatti mi vergogno.



Jino ha scritto:


> Anche avesse in mano un'altra panchina il fatto di non aver voluto la buonauscita è comunque una sua scelta. Avrebbe potuto benissimo contrattare, prendere la buonuscita e poi firmare per un altro club. Cosa che fanno tutti.
> 
> Si può girare come si vuole, ha rinunciato a dei soldi, questo è insindacabile.



Perfetto.


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Così Gattuso a Repubblica sulla scelta di lasciare il Milan:"Decidere di lasciare la panchina del Milan non è semplice. Ma è una decisione che dovevo prendere. Non c’è stato un momento preciso in cui l’ho maturata: è stata la somma di questi diciotto mesi da allenatore di una squadra che per me non sarà mai come le altre. Mesi che ho vissuto con grande passione, mesi indimenticabili. La mia è una scelta sofferta, ma ponderata. Rinuncio a due anni di contratto? Sì, perché la mia storia col Milan non potrà mai essere una questione di soldi".



Rimarrà sempre nel mio cuore ovviamente, ma questa era la scelta più giusta per tutti.


----------



## Stex (28 Maggio 2019)

Grande giocatore, grandissimo uomo. Peccato sia stato un allenatore scarso. Forse tra 10 anni quando avrai fatto un po’ di gavetta ci rivedremo . Ciao Rino


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Maggio 2019)

Stex ha scritto:


> Grande giocatore, grandissimo uomo. Peccato sia stato un allenatore scarso. Forse tra 10 anni quando avrai fatto un po’ di gavetta ci rivedremo . Ciao Rino



che Dio ce ne scampi.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Così Gattuso a Repubblica sulla scelta di lasciare il Milan:"Decidere di lasciare la panchina del Milan non è semplice. Ma è una decisione che dovevo prendere. Non c’è stato un momento preciso in cui l’ho maturata: è stata la somma di questi diciotto mesi da allenatore di una squadra che per me non sarà mai come le altre. Mesi che ho vissuto con grande passione, mesi indimenticabili. La mia è una scelta sofferta, ma ponderata. Rinuncio a due anni di contratto? Sì, perché la mia storia col Milan non potrà mai essere una questione di soldi".


Solito ruffiano cui non credo minimamente. Gli avranno dato una lauta buonuscita. A ogni modo non perdiamo nulla: chiunque si siederà in panchina sarà un upgrade. Il “calcio” che ha proposto non l’ho mai visto da quando seguo il Milan.


----------



## _ET_ (29 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> vicenda scontata già da dicembre. peccato, se si fosse dimesso 6 mesi fa...
> 
> comunque un teatrino... l'hanno licenziato e lui si è dimesso perchè l'immagine per lui conta più del portafoglio, essendo un allenatore giovane. tutta questa retorica fa un po' pena, anche perchè i soldi li andrà a prendere da un'altra parte.
> gattuso sarebbe rimasto anche in B con degli scappati di casa.
> ...



Risultati alla mano non merita tutto questo accanimento...il Milan quest'anno ha fatto defecare dal punto di vista del gioco offensivo.sono d'accordo ed ormai era giusto cambiare.rimane l'amaro in bocca solo che a gennaio Leo non ha preso neanche un esterno d'attacco.a me è sembrata più un imposizione sua nel far cambiare modulo a Gattuso.quando è stato accontentato,in quel mese là abbiamo perso la Champions.


----------

